# Catfish within 30 minutes of west-side Cincinnati?



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

This is my first post on here...

From reading other posts it looks like I'm not the only one with limited time to get out and enjoy the world. I'm looking for some decent catfishing within about 30 minutes or so of the western part of Cincinnati. Obviously public access unless someone's willing to let me fish on their property (I always clean up after myself and am catch & release only).

Any recommendations for the Great Miami or Whitewater Rivers? What about Miami-Whitewater Lake or any of the other parks around here (Sharon Woods, Winton Woods, etc.)? Anywhere else?


----------



## shadesplace (Aug 27, 2004)

There is Action (sp) lake near Miami Oxford. It is a good place to fish. The lake overall isn't very deep with the deepest part being about 12-15feet. The lake also offers boat rentals with a 10hp motor restriction for the lake. 

 Good luck and catch a :B


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

If you are looking for catfish, you can hit Miami Whitewater up in Harrison. There are some pretty big cats in there. On Friday and Saturday nights, you can fish until midnight and also the marina is open to midnight. You can also rent jons and go out and do some catfishing. I have found the best bait there to be shiners and goldfishes which can be bought at the marina for cheap...I think $0.50 a piece for shiners and $0.75 a piece for goldfishes. It has easy access and is pretty secure since right behind the fishing area is the ranger's office and it is lighted.


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah miami whitewater is a decent lake for catfish. Ive heard reports and seen some pictures of some monsters from that lake. But you could also try winton woods. They have a decent sized lake and it is stocked with channels every now and then in the warmer months. Ive seen some nice sized channels taken from the lake. You can also rent a jon boat or a jon boat with a 5hp motor on it so you dont have to fish on the bank. (i would recommend not bank fishing here as there are only 2 places you could bank fish from.) Typicaly down by the dam is good fishing on the lake.


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

I have been having luck with Mitchell Memorial Forest Lake. It is a Hamilton County Park. I have been fishing shiners under a bobber and have had luck with nice Cats and 3-4lb bass with this live bait. The only annoyance is the fact that there is a tarmac walking trail around the lake so you have to deal with joggers and people strolling about. But its free (less a park sticker).


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm very familiar with that lake. I'm up there about once every other week either fishing with my little brother or walking with the woman. I've never had much luck though with cats. Just a plague of small 'gills and fingerling bass.

What part of the lake ya fishing?


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

Since Mitchell gets so much pressure, I have only had luck with a select few baits. Catfish come closer to the shoreline as daylight diminishes. They move in and feed on all the baitfish near the bank. All of my recent hits from cats have been no more than 10 feet out. As night approaches you will see all of the bluegill, shad ect feeding on the insects on the surface. I fish about five feet out at the second park bench on the north side. It really dosent matter what part of the bank you fish in there. It amuses me when I see people cast into the center of the lake thinking that is the only place you can catch cats. As far as bass go, I have been pulling out very nice size bass lately. The bass in this lake have seen all the artificals baits made!! Thats why I have been trying shiners. I love em cause you can catch cats and bass on them. The pic I have attached was from last sat night. I caught two nice bass at the same time on two different rods.


----------



## Catfish Rich (Aug 29, 2006)

i would fish where the whitewater and the gmr meet. i caught a 16 lb channel there before flathead season. as far as now, i'd visit anywhere where there is a deep swirling current and submerged timber. you are bound to catch nice flatties with some bluegills, shiners, suckers, or crappie. the closer you are to the ohio river, the better.


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

Back to talking about Mitchell real quick...

Can you keep the fish out of there? I just want to pull a few gills for catfish bait.

EDIT: Nevermind...catch and release only. Just found this link here:

http://www.greatparks.org/rec_fishing/fishing.htm


----------

